
Ask HN: What's the fastest way to get updated on what's trending on Hacker News? - SkyTreasure
I want to know apart from visiting the website quite often is there any other way to consume hacker news data as and when new things are up?<p>Is there any app recommendations which does help in this process?
======
abdusco
Use hckrnews.com.

It lists entries in a chronological view and let's you filter it by top
10/20/50%/frontpage/all. I've been using it as default HN client for years now
and really recommend it.

~~~
nestorherre
This, since discovering it I've only browsed HN by using it.

------
t_mann
I consume HN almost exclusively through RSS. hnrss.org offers many options for
customizing your feed, including whether you want to link to the linked
website or the comments page and many others...

------
BenoitP
RSS reader on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

------
HNLurker2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments)

------
JacKTrocinskI
On a sort of similar but different note, does anyone know of a way to get a
notification if someone replies to a comment I posted?

~~~
perilunar
Try: [https://www.hnreplies.com](https://www.hnreplies.com)

------
rohitbhats
I created an IFTTT workflow. Whenever there is a post that's gaining traction
on Hackernews I get a notification on my Slack. I use some Slack features to
remind me of it later if i am busy, also Pin somethings or Star.

~~~
SkyTreasure
I was looking for something like this. Any idea whether IFTTT expose some api
where i can create custom hooks for some other personal applications may be
like android app?

~~~
rohitbhats
Not sure about the API, I just used whatever was currently available. I am
sure there might be someplace on IFTTTs api -
[https://platform.ifttt.com/docs](https://platform.ifttt.com/docs) this may be
a good place to start.

------
spraak
I've been thinking of trying to hook up a neural network for this that could
send me summaries of what I tell it I'm interested in but also what it
'thinks' that I might be interested in.

~~~
SkyTreasure
That would be amazing, to get a summary of each article in the top trending
30.

------
ydnaclementine
Just the normal RSS feed on my rss reader

------
newscracker
hckrnews: [https://hckrnews.com](https://hckrnews.com)

If you use Telegram, subscribe to the Hacker News Feed channel (top stories
with 100+ points). [1]

[1]: [https://t.me/hacker_news_feed](https://t.me/hacker_news_feed)

------
antoniorosado
This looks amazing. Nice share.

------
simplecomplex
hnrss.org with a filter for points.

[https://hnrss.org/newest?points=500](https://hnrss.org/newest?points=500)

I read the newest posts as they reach 500 upvotes delivered to my RSS reader
(feedbin).

------
abbiya
8hrs.xyz

~~~
k_
Nice, though throwing a little context along with the url wouldn't hurt. For
those that haven't opened the url yet, it's a list of "trending" HN topics for
the last 8, 16 or 24 hours.

Is it only using hacker news as a source, or other sites too? I only saw HN
links, but I didn't look at them all.

